

VMWare Mobile, Coming Soon to Pockets Everywhere - adbge
http://os-blog.com/vmware-mobile-coming-soon-to-pockets-everywhere/

======
bitops
I'll be very interested to see what use cases come up here. VMWare does a lot
of interesting stuff, excited to see what happens on mobile.

